# I've decided to stop my annual payment



## DRoader (Sep 8, 2013)

As long as you put up with ****s like them you don't deserve my funding either. Another waste of my ****ing time.


----------



## maingate (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh dear!

This is what happens when you cannot handle your drink.

Try MotorhomeFun. It might be ...... well ...... fun.


----------



## Admin (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello DRoader,

Please let me do you a favour;

>>> I have cancelled your recurring subscription.

Please let me do everyone a favour;

>>> You are banned.

Love & Hugs

Phil


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 8, 2013)

Yet another, poor old teddy out of the cot again. :baby:


----------



## helmit (Sep 8, 2013)

DRoader said:


> As long as you put up with ****s like them you don't deserve my funding either. Another waste of my ****ing time.



After your behaviour on here today I for one are pleased you'r leaving. Don't hurry back personal attacks on members is unacceptable.


----------



## Skatts (Sep 8, 2013)

Who are the ******s  he is referring to ?!


----------



## Skatts (Sep 8, 2013)

There was a guy at my hubbies work place a few months back ,he had two accidents in the truck ,denied all knowledge ,then tried to start a fight with the boss ...
Turns out it was a brain tumour


----------



## Robmac (Sep 9, 2013)

666jw said:


> I have followed DRoaders posts this evening with "interest" . He certainly doesn't hold back!!
> 
> If every reply is like this, how come he's been a member for a while, I thought to myself .
> 
> ...



He used to post quite a lot. He also used to be abusive, usually on Sundays. I think it was his drinking day!


----------



## herbenny (Sep 9, 2013)

.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 9, 2013)

Great start to the week 1 ars hole less.


----------



## kenspain (Sep 9, 2013)

Skatts said:


> There was a guy at my hubbies work place a few months back ,he had two accidents in the truck ,denied all knowledge ,then tried to start a fight with the boss ...
> Turns out it was a brain tumour



Yes but don,t you have to have a brain to get a tumour


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 9, 2013)

Bit sad that some of you now come in with the talons out.


----------



## camping_gaz (Sep 9, 2013)

666jw said:


> Well remember its Monday madness in Wetherspoons today ! Guinness is only £2.15 a pint :cheers:
> 
> Now are any of you "old farts", going to answer my question on "TV ariels in poor reception areas ", on a different thread before I get back after tea ? :mad2:



just done a quick google. try this  TV Aerials for Boats and Caravans


----------



## 666jw (Sep 9, 2013)

camping_gaz said:


> just done a quick google. try this  TV Aerials for Boats and Caravans



Cheers gaz,nice link, good site lots of info.
fftopic: I was looking for a member whose bought and used a particular ariel. There seems to be normal and digital and some need powering  by 12v etc etc. I want to buy a cheapish spare, that is easy to store and carry, and  probably suctions  on the outside ?  It needs to be better than my existind circular roof one,in poor areas as a back up. There was a old posting about one member who bought one from a pound shop, which worked great, but the op didn't name the shop. Do these still work a standard 12v/240v auto tuning digital freeview TV set ? I'm out of my depth as technology rolls on without me.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 9, 2013)

Tony Lee said:


> Bit sad that some of you now come in with the talons out.



I think you are trying to defend the indefensible. This member has spouted his political beliefs on many occasions and whenever met with any disagreement gets offensive and resorts to foul language and insults.

It's no wonder really that people vent their anger!


----------



## John H (Sep 9, 2013)

When DRoader first appeared he started off as he obviously has continued. Back then, I felt the need to say that, as a Socialist, I should apologise because he gives us all a bad name. I feel the need to do that again. Sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 9, 2013)

hi you do not have to appologise for being a socialist ,i was a few years ago ,but now i have no preference there all no good and dont know what there doing in my opinion .there was some nasty goings on back in the nhs drunks druggies thread and the language and also the downright ignorance of that guy unbelievable .ive been on here some 8 years maybe on and off  and i think we got to talons out at one bit years back   but no downright insults were made any way best left alone now


----------



## Admin (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,

I apologise for my flippant and sarcastic post in this thread.

But sometimes.....


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 9, 2013)

accepted .but why do you need to appologise you did the correct thing  nothing wrong as i can see in the post


----------



## sasquatch (Sep 9, 2013)

maingate said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> This is what happens when you cannot handle your drink.
> 
> Try MotorhomeFun. It might be ...... well ...... fun.


There are more sites that he can wind people up Facts would be a good un or or Out and about live-thats free as is UK Campsites to name a few.
BTW Whats the beef with Fun, its Facts that riles me?


----------



## maingate (Sep 9, 2013)

sasquatch said:


> There are more sites that he can wind people up Facts would be a good un or or Out and about live-thats free as is UK Campsites to name a few.
> BTW Whats the beef with Fun, its Facts that riles me?



You never were a good judge of forums. :cool1:

Or forum names and avatars. :raofl:


----------



## gaz2676 (Sep 9, 2013)

i think it was a good outburst pmsl
more more 
i really miss him


----------



## n brown (Sep 9, 2013)

I got a picture of 8 Ace in my head


----------



## Skatts (Sep 9, 2013)

Well if hes mentally unstable ,he'll fit right in at Ukcampsite .
The admining there is positively schizophrenic .....


----------



## Dezi (Sep 9, 2013)

I have stayed away from this thread because of my suspicions. 

I noticed that you never saw DRoader & OldArfur on the same thread, or come to think of it in the same room together.

Draw your own conclusions !!!

Dezi


----------



## n brown (Sep 9, 2013)

I notice both names have 2 'R's and 1 'A' in them --a bit suspicious perhaps ?


----------



## n brown (Sep 9, 2013)

and a 'D' !!!!


----------



## n brown (Sep 9, 2013)

and an 'O',if theres any more you find them


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 9, 2013)

Oi! You leave our mate Arfur out of this, or I'll get him to weld your k******s together :hammer: :lol-061::lol-053:


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 9, 2013)

Robmac said:


> I think you are trying to defend the indefensible. This member has spouted his political beliefs on many occasions and whenever met with any disagreement gets offensive and resorts to foul language and insults.
> 
> It's no wonder really that people vent their anger!



Not trying to defend anyone, but am pointing out that a few of you resorted to the same poor behaviour as you were complaining about. Bit the same as when parents discipline a child and the siblings take the opportunity to have their two-bobs worth.


----------



## n brown (Sep 9, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Oi! You leave our mate Arfur out of this, or I'll get him to weld your k******s together :hammer: :lol-061::lol-053:


balls of steel


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 9, 2013)

n brown said:


> balls of steel



Goodness gracious!


----------



## n brown (Sep 9, 2013)

if you don't mind I hadn't finished !

''would be a requirement were Old Arthur to attempt your kind suggestion '' should have followed 
i got a bit interrupted,i just made a little woodburner and put it outside with a length of flue burning off the paint and it just fell over and there's smoke everywhere and isn't life a thrill ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 9, 2013)

n brown said:


> if you don't mind I hadn't finished !
> 
> ''would be a requirement were Old Arthur to attempt your kind suggestion '' should have followed
> i got a bit interrupted,i just made a little woodburner and put it outside with a length of flue burning off the paint and it just fell over and there's smoke everywhere and isn't life a thrill ?



:lol-049:

Well I never!

See what the mere threat of Arthur's welding does to a man? 

Or was it a forge you were actually manufacturing - not a woodburner - in preparation for his new business as a mobile "body-welding" shop, natch 

So, I guess if anyone has any "burning requirements" they can put their orders in at "the forge" pretty soon? 
If you don't burn the place down beforehand, of course, mr brown 

Have you got any toasted muffins on the go? :tongue:

Jerry Lee Lewis - Great Balls Of Fire (Jerry Lee Lewis And Friends) - YouTube


----------



## AIKIDOMO (Sep 9, 2013)

_Can somebody tell me what happened between then and now?_
Its the same guy.
Quote:

Lovely to see things ticking over here...Quote
I got an email from paypal to tell me a direct debit payment was going out for this website. I haven't posted here for a while, well about the time in September last year when I sold my motorhome and decided to stop fulltiming and try to settle down for a while. It's been a funny old year and I've still got itchy feet, probably always will have.

Anyway, it really is lovely to see things just ticking over here and what a real credit to the site admins. You'll have a regular payment from me whatever happens


----------



## White Knight (Sep 9, 2013)

*He'll be back...*

DRoader will be back.
He won't be able to stand not knowing what others are writing about him.
Look out for new members with suspicious names like...
ERoader, BanneDRoader or OffRoader :lol-049:


----------



## groyne (Sep 10, 2013)

n brown said:


> balls of steel



Knob of butter.


----------



## Monkey (Sep 10, 2013)

I get the blame for being everybody according to Mr Sheen, shawn!


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Sep 10, 2013)

Why do people join these forums just to cause trouble?


----------



## Neckender (Sep 10, 2013)

White Knight said:


> DRoader will be back.
> He won't be able to stand not knowing what others are writing about him.
> Look out for new members with suspicious names like...
> ERoader, BanneDRoader or OffRoader :lol-049:



Don't forget FreeRoader.

John.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 10, 2013)

artheytrate said:


> Don't forget FreeRoader.
> 
> John.



Is that Chinese?


----------



## didds (Sep 11, 2013)

Bopper said:


> Why do people join these forums just to cause trouble?



Cos its like mountainerring...  cos its there...


didds


----------



## 666jw (Sep 11, 2013)

Bopper said:


> Why do people join these forums just to cause trouble?



I think that's not the main problem. It's the members who struggle to accept and admit their wrong at times, and just move on. Maybe even enjoy a laugh at their own expense . We've all been guilty of taking things to heart and leaving temporarily, or at the very least going in a strop, I know I have, more than once !! 

Giving or receiving a  simple "like" at a later date on a post that you or an old foe has posted can speak volumes. A reply that contains a " smiley " I think shows that you've mastered the art of " debating" as opposed to receiving alternative responses from other members such as the regular one liners about bats and balls, dummies  and prams etc.


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 11, 2013)

At the moment i'm one of these so called a***holes he's talking about but with £4.65 in my account and nothing coming in people like me have to pay when we can. Sorry if that upsets anyone.


----------



## Admin (Sep 11, 2013)

I think that it is important to understand that all members are equally important here.

Some members choose to be Full Members for the benefits available to them, but never post or add anything to this community.
Some members decide that the being a Full Member is of no benefit to them, but contribute lots to this community.

I do try and spot those paying and non-paying members that go the extra mile and give them Free Full Membership.

So not all Full Members pay. And not all Free Members should pay. (if you see what I mean)

I am actually considering changing the names of the memberships to stop this confusion.
I am also considering adding a third cheaper option that allows people to support this community but that has less benefits. (no membership pack, POI files, prize draw).

What do you think?


----------



## maingate (Sep 11, 2013)

Haaamster said:


> At the moment i'm one of these so called a***holes he's talking about but with £4.65 in my account and nothing coming in people like me have to pay when we can. Sorry if that upsets anyone.



Don't let it get to you.

The man was in his cups and lashed out on more than one thread. His behaviour was very strange, I hope it was just the drink and not some serious underlying problem. You have to give him the benefit of the doubt, especially since he will not be posting again.

You know what they say. When the going gets tough, the tough start robbing Banks.


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 11, 2013)

I thought it was interesting to read the post from a single parent who couldn't afford this site, so yes Phil a cheaper option is a good idea.


----------



## ricc (Sep 12, 2013)

Admin said:


> I think that it is important to understand that all members are equally important here.
> 
> Some members choose to be Full Members for the benefits available to them, but never post or add anything to this community.
> Some members decide that the being a Full Member is of no benefit to them, but contribute lots to this community.
> ...





im a free member.... ive got a van i use for work , it was chosen with a view to using it to wild camp, but this year i havnt had the time to either start to insulate it or been able to get away to use it as a tin tent,   elderly parents are at that stage where they are taking up a lot of time ,.
as a free member ive learnt a lot and know what i intend to do to the van in the future and what isnt necessary.  but at this moment in time i cannot make use of the benefits of paid membership,  that will change in the future, maybe next year , maybe later.

as to changing categories of membership , from my perspective the forum appears to be working well and sucessfully, well summit keeps making me log on to see whats going on,   if it aint broke dont try and fix it. 

im nursing man flu today so may be back later.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 12, 2013)

Admin said:


> I think that it is important to understand that all members are equally important here.
> 
> Some members choose to be Full Members for the benefits available to them, but never post or add anything to this community.
> Some members decide that the being a Full Member is of no benefit to them, but contribute lots to this community.



I recently joined as a free member. We don't have a motorhome yet but need & appreciate advice on all sorts of issues before we spend time & money. Much of this advice has been gained purely by reading through lots of threads (heated & un-heated). I have also put in the odd post.

I have learnt my lesson from past experience. I still have my sea fishing rod and a big box of brand new unused tackle, covered in dust, bought 3 years ago when my brother moved his boat to Chichester Harbour. We haven't had time to visit it since . When we get the motorhome I will upgrade my Wild Camping membership, load the sea fishing gear and go wild camping near Chichester.
:cool1:

I have visited most of the MH forums on the web and Wild Camping seems to be the best to me. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bassettwoman (Sep 12, 2013)

*Thanks for a great site!*

I joined to seek advise on my Star craft axles and was stunned by the response and welcome thanks!
I  now have  new axles, and the MOT is complete, but sadly still not on the road as I am trying to source a starter motor.
The refit of the interior is  probably 80% complete and then I will be ready to rumble!
Love the idea of wild camping  but  not sure if  I have nerves of steel to do it and afraid the star craft turns heads where ever you go just for the shape and size of it- people will either gawp in admiration of guffaw at what an ugly creature it is - so not very inconspicuous by design.
Have spent many  weekend afternoon trailing through post and have enjoyed the site.
Well done!


----------



## martinmartin (Sep 12, 2013)

i also joined this site just for info.nowt wrong with that and im sure my 15 quid helps out.


----------



## justdoitviv (Sep 12, 2013)

*lucky me*

I joined and fortunately have no trouble which isn't sorted out by admin quickly....... I simply post to admin ie....... old single lady here.....how do I follow my posts........answer .its sorted.  ie. old single lady here, found a wild camping site not on your poi, near this road, opposite this field, away from this house.... I have a tom tom xl, how do I find out its location........answer.......... thanks we have added it.   I can give so many examples  of needing help, just to navigate this site..........maybe admin like old single ladies and wish to recruit more.................


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 12, 2013)

well i joined a few years ago  and there was no subs then ,it was much smaller than it is now so dident take up as much time and expense for phill as it does now  .i had a van and enjoyed every min of it .alass no van now for a few reasons . i haven been on for quite a while ,returned and saw just what i had been missing . and as for the ding dongs on here now there tame to some i remember a few years ago


----------

